# Corner Roller



## loudcry184 (Jan 26, 2014)

Hi, I am having troubles with my corner roller. It seems to always roll the tape over or crease it into the crack of the 90 degree corner. It will not roll out any nice corner. Do the wheels need to be adjusted and how do you do it? I have a TT roller. Thanks!


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

If there is a crack large enough for the tape to go into, then you need to prefill. The wheels are not adjustable.


----------



## tomg (Dec 16, 2009)

If you look down the rollers from the end, there should be a small "V" formed by the overlap. Without this there no clearance on the end of the roller and it will grab the tape and spin it out of line.
They do wear.

http://www.tapepro.com/enewsletter/june06.htm

Cheers,
Tom.


----------



## Trim-Tex (May 4, 2011)

loudcry184 said:


> Hi, I am having troubles with my corner roller. It seems to always roll the tape over or crease it into the crack of the 90 degree corner. It will not roll out any nice corner. Do the wheels need to be adjusted and how do you do it? I have a TT roller. Thanks!


FYI , if you are using a Trim-Tex quad roller ( I'm guessing your TT stands for) please note that our beads DO NOT have paper flanges so our rollers are specifically designed to install our Mud Set Rigid 90 corner bead or to pressure our Rigid 90 corner bead into the 847 spray glue.. The wheels are shorter and do not extend far enough out to hit all of the paper flange.

Your simple solution would be to switch to our MSR010LP mud set low profile 90 corner bear ASAP

Thanks, Joe


----------



## MacDry (Feb 1, 2010)

I assumed he meant TapeTech


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

I would hope so !


----------



## loudcry184 (Jan 26, 2014)

Thanks for your post Tom, I think that is the issue. When I looked down my wheels I see they are all flush with each other instead of making the "V". Is there a way to adjust them to make the "V"?


----------



## loudcry184 (Jan 26, 2014)

TT is TapeTech


----------



## Level5 (Apr 30, 2013)

Level 5 offers a cover roller wheel repair kit for $68.08 that comes with all you need and fits Tape Tech. OR you can just purchase a new one from Level 5 for $79. Check on www.all-wall.com or www.alstapingtools.com


----------



## Magic (Feb 20, 2014)

Nothing worse than rolling your tape out of the angle all the time. Pitch the old one and buy new!


----------



## Gomez (Oct 7, 2014)

gazman said:


> If there is a crack large enough for the tape to go into, then you need to prefill. The wheels are not adjustable.



What he said!!^^^ 

I deal with bad drywall all the time (I work in production not hourly) this is usually the cause for what you describe.


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

Gomez said:


> What he said!!^^^
> 
> I deal with bad drywall all the time (I work in production not hourly) this is usually the cause for what you describe.


wow Mr Gomez we need to work on keeping the mud off the floor...I dont like that but thats just me. the walls look nice
One moore thing /// I like mud to go down the way down the corners ,in side and outside. this keeps the trim from tipping


----------



## Gomez (Oct 7, 2014)

Haha ya this is my 3rd week taping being clean is a challenge because I have to go fast. I have actually got more cleaner !! Thanks appreciated the feedback I knew I was gonna get pounded for the mud on The floor . &#55357;&#56885;


----------

